# omni archery



## Camo-omega (Jan 18, 2011)

has anyone used their omni press bow press. I saw them on eBay today and was wondering about the quality


----------



## Camo-omega (Jan 18, 2011)

nobody can help me out


----------



## mdhuntr (Feb 20, 2009)

been using one for about 2 years. it will do everything i want it to do. great for the basement to do your own work.


----------



## Camo-omega (Jan 18, 2011)

mdhuntr said:


> been using one for about 2 years. it will do everything i want it to do. great for the basement to do your own work.


did you buy it from eBay or was there another option?


----------



## omni press (May 16, 2007)

Hello,

Thanks for your interest in my products. I have a sale thread here on AT, am usually on ebay, or you can email me at [email protected].

Thanks,
Albert


----------



## Camo-omega (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm officially interested. now how do I get to your sale thread to take a look?


----------

